# Ole Nasty's 2014 Ranger 800XP



## Ole Nasty

*2014 Ranger 800XP*

New to the forum and I just picked up a 2014 Ranger 800XP. Its a big upgrade from my Rhino 660, which was quite a little tank, I just didn't want to invest $ into it and still have an under powered ride. 

















Not mine but mine is identical









Plans are to build it to go DEEP and handle at minimum 29.5s. Let the mods begin.


----------



## sloboy

Congrats! Boogertoxic on FB is working on HD front diff for the 800, might want to get ya one before the ring gear is toast (what happen to mine). I have one of their cases an it's top notch. No matter what any one says about it toating 29.5 on stock springs, change them anyways your belt will thank you!!!


----------



## Ole Nasty

sloboy said:


> No matter what any one says about it toating 29.5 on stock springs, change them anyways your belt will thank you!!!


Say what? What springs are you talking about?


----------



## sloboy

Clutch springs,


----------



## Ole Nasty

I'm not very familiar with a dry clutch, is the spring the only thing I gotta change? Are they color coded?


----------



## sloboy

Yes, very easy to do. You will need a puller for the primary.


----------



## DangerRanger13

what color spring should he go with? Im looking at 30in mudlites to replace my 28in Mudzilla's.. but I running stock clutching and its abit sluggish


----------



## sloboy

I would have to look at the chart, I just ordered a complete kit from EPI and puller .


----------



## Ole Nasty

I already got the puller from when I had my 500HO, I needed to pull the primary to seal behind it for the snorkel. Same puller right?


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Ole Nasty

Well, it can be done. A fullsize Ranger 800 XP will fit in the back of a truck. This will work until I find a trailer.









































I haven't got to do too much riding but I love this thing. The power is smooth and the ride is cush. And it has a really tight turning radius compared to my Rhino. So far the only thing I don't like about it is the lack of EBS and a PARK gear. I'll be breaking it in at the mud bog this coming weekend so we'll see how it does. Should have some more pics too.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I love this thing, it did great yesterday. I can't wait to get it snorkeled and on some tires. Maybe they changed somethin for 2014, because my seat barely even got warm let alone unbearably hot. And compared to my Rhino its a lot less noisy in the cab. The bed does squeak though, which does get irritating.

Some pics from yesterday

























































































And a vid


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!! Bed squeezing can probably be fixed w/ some kind of rubber between it and the frame. I bet one of the pieces is missing.


----------



## SpecEdition

My buddy has the ranger 900 in same color.. hes got a 5" a arm lift and 32" terms.... man that thing is nice!!!! id take a ranger any day over a RZR


----------



## Ole Nasty

Got the 5000lb Badlands winch hooked up. I didn't hook up the dash switch just the controller socket plug. I'm gonna look into a fancy LED in-dash switch.



Had to mount the contactor on the frame because it didn't match the Polaris brand bolt pattern.


And the battery cables were about a foot short to reach the battery so I had to buy extra cable sections, but they only had black.



I got the winch for $150 from Harbor Freight and the KFI wide winch mount from ebay for $46. Both were super easy to install with good directions, the mount actually came with really good directions on how to wire the winch.

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

Also got started on a no cut snorkel set up, still got to do the airbox then paint. Got me some cheap labor, easy on the eyes too, lol.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Some more work on the snorkel, should be finished this week and ready to ride this weekend

Belt Box Exhaust-excluding riser
2" Fernco elbow-1
2" PVC elbow-2
2"-1.5" Fernco reducer-1
1.5" Flex PVC-cut to length



Belt Box Intake-excluding riser
1.5"-1.5" Fernco coupling-1
1.5" Flex PVC-cut to length


Air Box Intake-excluding riser
2"-2" Fernco coupling
1.5" PVC 90*-2
1.5" PVC 45*-1
1.5" Flex PVC-cut to length



Cap off airbox baffle with a 2'' Fernco cap


For the 3 risers 
1.5"-1.5" PVC coupling-3
1.5"-1.5" 45* PVC coupling-3
1.5"-1.5" 90* PVC coupling-3
connect them to the 3 flex PVC lines


More pics to come...


----------



## Polaris425

Nice work. Looks like you've got good help. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Ole Nasty

Snorkel finished up. 










For vent lines, I got my front diff, rear diff and fuel tank. I got to build one for overflow bottle still. Am I missing one?


----------

